# Vintageelectricbikes.com



## Mrs M (22 Jun 2017)

Anyone heard of these bikes before or any lucky person got one?
Based in California but have a stockist in London,
Fully Charged.
When Mr m semi retires early and I still work in town, been thinking about an e bike 
These look 
Cruz and Tracker


----------



## tribanjules (22 Jun 2017)

Yes please ! Great design


----------



## Cycleops (22 Jun 2017)

Are they really vintage or just styled that way do you know?

At least that huge battery should keep going for some time which is just as well pedalling must be a real chore.

Here's the link: https://vintageelectricbikes.com
Edit: Looks like they are just vintage 'styled'. Bet they're not cheap.


----------



## roadrash (22 Jun 2017)

bloody hell.... the cruz and the tracker are $4995 each.......nice but not that nice


----------



## Mrs M (22 Jun 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Are they really vintage or just styled that way do you know?
> 
> At least that huge battery should keep going for some time which is just as well pedalling must be a real chore.
> 
> ...


Think they're just vintage styled.
Their "Cafe" bike looks like my Pashley, with an engine


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2017)

roadrash said:


> bloody hell.... the cruz and the tracker are $4995 each.......nice but not that nice


They're more of an electric moped than an e-bike though, 36mph 

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...c-bike&usg=AFQjCNHzawfbeFa8tZfZOQqUgrhx24NV5A


----------



## roadrash (23 Jun 2017)

that would make them illegal in this country wouldn't it


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2017)

As roadrash says illegal over here. Personally they look rather fugly, and they look bloomin heavy lumps as well. Max range only 35 miles. The best bit IMHO is the brooks saddle. Looks like my B67s.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2017)

roadrash said:


> that would make them illegal in this country wouldn't it


They'd need to be registered/taxed/MOT'd/insured as a moped.


----------



## Mrs M (23 Jun 2017)

I know someone who hand builds cruiser style bikes.
Was pulled over recently by "the Polis" for not wearing a motorcycle helmet, then they realised it was a bike 
Maybe he could put a wee motor in the Pashley 
vrooooooom!!!!!


----------



## cyberknight (23 Jun 2017)

$4995 for a basic one when i looked , the race mode 36 mph is an extra and "for off road use only"


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2017)

Mrs M said:


> I know someone who hand builds cruiser style bikes.
> Was pulled over recently by "the Polis" for not wearing a motorcycle helmet, then they realised it was a bike
> Maybe he could put a wee motor in the Pashley
> vrooooooom!!!!!


http://cyclotricity.com/custom/mix-match-your-own-conversion-kit.html


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Jun 2017)

I can't see much in the way of specs on the website, but from the pics the bikes have a 'pancake' direct drive motor.

Strengths and weaknesses here, direct drives are all but silent and good for speed, but surprisingly poor at climbing.

They may suit some users, but anyone thinking of buying one would be well advised to have a decent length test ride first.


----------

